# Orca dream machine



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2005)

Orbea Orca 57
Fork: Zeus FCM SL
Bar: FSA K Wing
Stem: FSA OS-115 120mm/+6
Shifters: Campagnolo Record Carbon
Brakes: Cane Creek 200 SL
Crankset: FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue 175 - 53/39
Bottom Bracket: FSA Titanium
F/R Derailleur: Campagnolo Record
Cassette: Campagnolo Record Ultrdrive 1/2 Titanium
Chain: Campagnolo Record Ultra 10 spd
Seatpost: FSA Carbon K-Force Light
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR gel flow
Pedals: Speedplay x/2 stainless
H2oBottle cage: (2) Karbon Lite
Wheels: Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL
Tyres: Michelin Pro Race


----------



## Dave in Driggs (Aug 16, 2004)

*That just ain't right.*

You can't throw that up there without at least one picture.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2005)

*Pics are still too large???*

 
I appologize for the tease. I tried to increase the compression of the file size of photos but they are still too large. Any advice on how to shrink the size of the photos?


----------



## Dave in Driggs (Aug 16, 2004)

*MS Photo Editor*

I always open the file with MS Photo Editor and then change the number of pixels to 640 wide by 480 tall. 



[email protected] said:


> I appologize for the tease. I tried to increase the compression of the file size of photos but they are still too large. Any advice on how to shrink the size of the photos?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2005)

*Pinch me, I must be still dreamin!*

 
Well for those of you still waiting, I had to change the settings on my camera and take more photos. Hope they post this time...


----------



## blw (Sep 10, 2004)

*Nice- but*

Give us a ride review!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2005)

*coming soon*

I'll take some photos in the sun tomorrow, right side up. Check back tomorrow.


----------

